# Graphic files for F@H, TPU, and WCG



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

Playing with the F@H badge last night got me in the mood to do some more graphics stuff.  I've wanted a less cartoonish version of the F@H Molecule but couldn't find one anywhere on the web.  So... here are a few things I scribbled up.  Feel free to use these however you want.

The attached versions at the bottom should be watermark free.

Enjoy.













I can't take credit for the double helix image.  I'm not that good.  I found it elsewhere on the web and just added my files to it and then buttonized it.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 25, 2009)

Found meself a new Avatar 
Thanks mate!


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

F@H Starburst


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 25, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> F@H Starburst
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090924/Image27.png



Wow, this is like porn for folders...


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Found meself a new Avatar
> Thanks mate!



Hmm... whatever you did to resize it garbled it up pretty bad.  Here, let get you a cleaner version:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2009)

Excellent!
Could you make the Starburst F@H a bit bigger (at least 1024x768), if so I've found a new background for my laptop


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent!
> Could you make the Starburst F@H a bit bigger (at least 1024x768), if so I've found a new background for my laptop



I posted it in the native size I drew it in.  Let me see if I can upscale it without it looking horrible.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

Straight forward upscaling took a bit of detail off the sphere edges, but not too bad I guess.  You might prefer the offset version.

You will have to accept the TPU watermark since attaching as a file limits the image to 600 pixels.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Straight forward upscaling took a bit of detail off the sphere edges, but not too bad I guess.  You might prefer the offset version.
> 
> You will have to accept the TPU watermark since attaching as a file limits the image to 600 pixels.
> 
> ...



Could you email it to me?  I'll PM you my email address


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Could you email it to me?  I'll PM you my email address



Sure, send it quick though... I gotta get to bed.


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cool, hope you dont mine if I do one too,


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice Energy!  You have been busy!


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just mucking around


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 25, 2009)

Opp, didn't relize how big that was gonna turn out


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice!

What program did you use to make those.  I've been wanting to learn 3D drawing.


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 26, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Nice!
> 
> What program did you use to make those.  I've been wanting to learn 3D drawing.



Autodesk 3ds MAX
Trial version here  http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?siteID=123112&id=13571450

I like your Starburst effect, what program did you use to make yours?


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 26, 2009)

Jasc Paintshop Pro 8.  It's an older program.  I need to upgrade to something newer and more powerful.

Edit: Gasp!!  Your program is $3.5K!!


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sweet, 3ds max is what you need then 

You should also check out this site, they do some pretty cool stuff there


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 26, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Jasc Paintshop Pro 8.  It's an older program.  I need to upgrade to something newer and more powerful.
> 
> Edit: Gasp!!  Your program is $3.5K!!



Yea i know, I sell it  
BUT look what you can do with it  
Its used for most of the games you play and most of the movies you watch 
Check out the 2009 games showreel, youll like what you see http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=10247603

And the movie showreel (check the best of the best  http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=10231760

You can download for free if your a student studying CAD design.


----------

